# GA15DE idle speed screw location?



## markweatherill (Aug 10, 2004)

I have a GA15DE with the vertical throttle body, that is, it sits on the manifold like a downdraught carb.

I can't locate any idle speed adjustment but I am sure there should be one!

Can anyone advise where it is?


----------

